# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Установки газового и порошкового пожаротушения

## acontinent

Установки автоматические порошкового тушения пожара используются для успешного устранения возгораний. Модульные установки включаются автоматично благодаря присутствию автоматического датчика. После срабатывния данного датчика, на ликвидацию возгорания уйдет некоторое количество с.


ООО «ПОЖБЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ» рекомендует [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] по наиболее низкой стоимости. Наша компания несомненно является поставщиком высококачественного оборудования для тушения пожара.


Область применения агрегатов тушения пожара порошкового типа.
Автономные установки порошочного тушения пожара используются в различных областях: модульные установки в домах частных, производственных помещениях, складах, магазинах, офисах и других объектах.


Превосходствами установок модульных порошкового тушения пожара являются:


Экологичная безопасность: абсолютно все порошочные составы пожаротушения не опасны для здоровья любого человека;
Порошковый состав выбрасывается за 15 сек.;
Температурный режим от -50 до +пятидесяти градусов по Цельсию;
Автоматический режим или запуск в составе противопожарных систем;
Выбор объема капсул систем порошковых исходя из размера помещения;
Длительный временной срок службы установок пожаротушения;
Специальные индикаторы давления позволяющие контролировать функциональность модулей;
Размещение систем порошковых в помещениях имеющих усложненный доступ к некоторым площадям.


Все наши работники всегда рады помочь и проконсультировать Вас по выбору и использованию разнообразных противопожарных систем. Мы предоставим развернутую консультацию по любой модификации. При помощи консультантов Вы быстро выберете систему пожаротушения, которая подходит под Все ваши требования!

----------

